# DIY tank stand. 75gal



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello folks, new here. Earlier this year I bought a used 75gal aquarium (48x18 footprint). I browsed tons of threads on DIY tank stand builds. Just wanted to share some pics from my first ever tank stand build, in case it may help someone else down the road.

Important notes for the noob tank stand builder... 
-Make sure you understand dimensional lumber is smaller than advertised! A 2"x4" is actually 1.5"x3.5". This is well-known by many, but can really screw up a stand if you don't know.
-Lumber from the big-box stores is not straight! Spending an hour checking every piece of "premium" pine helped, but I still had some less-than-perfect pieces.
-Your work surface may or may not be level! Prior to the tank stand I had completed a couple minor wood projects including a bench. I built it in my garage, and when completed it was perfect, all four legs flat on the ground. Then, I moved it to another part of my garage, and the thing wobbled. Luckily I did this bench project first... I moved around my garage looking for a flat surface to build the stand.
-When assembling the top and bottom frames, you have to work to make a perfect rectangle. Like people say, measure the diagonals. I made my cuts and then assembled the rectangular frame on top of the aquarium (as seen above, your work surface won't always be level/flat). That way, the diagonals were right, and the frame was making full contact with the tank rim.
-Clamps help big time.

I was nervous with this build at first, knowing everything looks good on paper, but changes when you are browsing pine 2x4's. Before this, I had made a few simple things out of wood. But this was much different, with a total weight reaching nearly 1,000lbs, 75 gallons of water in the house would be very bad. I browsed DIY build threads forever looking for tips, design ideas, etc. This was the most informational thread I could find: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1169964

I spent forever drawing up plans on scrap pieces of paper, writing measurements, estimating the number of 8' 2x4's needed. And I kept misplacing the scrap paper and starting over. Anyway, I went on to build it over time, and I think it came out pretty good. I got very lucky that I didn't have to shim or anything, and the water line is level with the tank trim. The stand rests in our carpeted living room.

Some of the wood used. Pine 2x4's, 1/4" oak plywood, spare board for the stand floor.






Bought used cabinet doors. If I hadn't found these, I most likely would've just made a removable front panel, held in place by magnets:


Front piece:


Interior primed, trim from HD & Lowes:




Stained, poly'd, added 170lbs of rock:


Not pictured, I mounted a power strip on one of the legs inside the stand.


Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand! I also used that same website when building a stand for the 125G tank and it was well worth reading all the comments that accompanied the article.


----------

